# Oil lines to turbo



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey if I was to replace these--- which may be a good idea b/c they are half rubber in some places? correct maybe?

What size should I go with(diameter of the line) Anyone have any suggestions? and is there a cooler I can use before the turbo that I could run the oil through?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Any small cooler should work. Try to find one off an old pick-up. Just make sure it flows well still because no oil = some bad things.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

Oil Cooler Setup


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That is just an oil cooler for the whole car. I think Todd is talking about something that the turbo oil line runs through.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> That is just an oil cooler for the whole car. I think Todd is talking about something that the turbo oil line runs through.


Maybe it's just me .....but doesn't turbo oil = engine oil?
Oh and also.....i believe that any auto turbo comes stock with an oil cooler .....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> Maybe it's just me .....but doesn't turbo oil = engine oil?
> Oh and also.....i believe that any auto turbo comes stock with an oil cooler .....



If we do I sure as heck don't know about it or have ever found it. And I've completely dismantled my front end so no. But yeah they share the same oil but by the time it got to the turbo it wouldn't have made much of a difference.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> If we do I sure as heck don't know about it or have ever found it.


 uh.....i wasn't asking a question, i was telling you. All auto turbo's come with an oil cooler....it's small and in front of the front passenger tire....kinda by the vaccum pump....look for thick lines up there....


----------



## wintercar (Nov 20, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Hey if I was to replace these--- which may be a good idea b/c they are half rubber in some places? correct maybe?
> 
> What size should I go with(diameter of the line) Anyone have any suggestions? and is there a cooler I can use before the turbo that I could run the oil through?


AN -4 would be a good choice to the feed for the turbo. And maybe AN -6 or -8 for the oil cooler lines, depending on the inlet barbs for the cooler.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> uh.....i wasn't asking a question, i was telling you. All auto turbo's come with an oil cooler....it's small and in front of the front passenger tire....kinda by the vaccum pump....look for thick lines up there....


http://z31.com/fiche/2/l08.gif


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Holy Crap you two, quit being retarded. All the turbos came with oil coolers--- auto or stick.........but that doesnt mean that the oil is going to be cool when it hits the turbo.

Hey wintercar, have you redone your lines before? You dont happen to have any pictures do you?

Now that Im pretty much done redoing the cooling system Im going to redo all the lines that run oil externally of the motor....i.e. the oil cooler and the turbo lines


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Holy Crap you two, quit being retarded. All the turbos came with oil coolers--- auto or stick.........but that doesnt mean that the oil is going to be cool when it hits the turbo.


my SS doesn't have an oil cooler. My 85 turbo auto did though. The fiche says "VG30ET.AT" under applications. I read that as turbo auto only.

How much more effective do you suppose the cooler would be running inline with the turbo feed. My guess would be not much.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

actually no I dont think it would make much difference either 

and you know youre correct--- it was only the auto that had the oil cooler.

to really make it worth while you would have to route the lines all the way to the front of the car to cool the oil-- then back again

screw it , thats what my turbo timer is for

I do want to replace the older lines with braided ones though

you dont happen to have a stock part number sheet for the turbo do you? one that lists the lines etc etc?


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> you dont happen to have a stock part number sheet for the turbo do you? one that lists the lines etc etc?


http://z31.com/fiche/ 

2 e 4 is the turbo section.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

great thanks man!


----------

